# Rose on Rose Soap



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is what I made yesterday for my stress relief from the TOG shop.   The scent is Rose Petals from KY Candle.  I made the base a pink with a red swirl.  I got to play with new ingredients and swirling in my TOG 12/24 Mold.  Hope you think they are sellable for V-Day! :roll: 

In the mold just after complete gel.






After popping out of the dividers and beveling edges;









Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

HEY PAUL! THOSE CAME OUT NICE! I love the sizes!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 16, 2007)

That display is way too pretty.  Gorgeous soap and I bet it smells better than it looks.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 16, 2007)

Very pretty! Yes, I think they will make great Val day soaps. Is the lighter pink a clay? How did you get the two tones of pink?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  The scent is a really nice rose scent.  Next one, I'm putting dried rose petals on top.
Woodi, no clay, I have never had any clay to try, even though I wish I had!  The base I used pink marines and the darker swirl is red marine.  I mixed the pink in with my goat milk and whisked with the stick blender.  Since this was a floral, I did not use the blender end with my SB but rather the whisk attachment.  I whisked until emulsification, then finished by hand whisking.  I poured, put the top on the mold, and 5 hours later was beveling the edges.  Woodi, I think you, too, will love this mold!  Hope you get it tomorrow or Tuesday!  Let me know when it arrives.

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Paul those are wonderful! The hubby says they are too pretty to use.


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Dec 16, 2007)

*Very nice!*

Yep, it's beautiful soap! I love big, thick bars of soap.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 16, 2007)

Very pretty soap!


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

How Beautiful!


----------



## chrisinflorida (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow!!     Nice job Paul.  I hope I can get my bars to look that nice some day.

Chris


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful soaps Paul!  I'll have to ask you for a swirlling tutorial once I get up and running!  You seem to have that down to a science.


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 27, 2007)

wow They almost good enought to eat!! I love roses myself hoping to buy rose scent next payday, however I was at the healthefood store (wildoats) and there rose oil had 5%percent absolute  And therein lies my delima what does it mean %5 absolute some other scents also would have an absolute too. ( I dont think im using the word correctly)

I did buy lavender and cinnomon leaf and a spritz bottle for starters


----------



## Neil (Dec 27, 2007)

That is some really nice looking soap.


----------



## motherhues (Jan 14, 2008)

those are so very pretty... maybe I need a beveller with my cutter... ya know, free shipping and all...   you just run it through on all 4 corners before you slice the loaf, correct?

so pretty...


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

VERY beautiful! Your swirls are amazing!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

motherhues said:
			
		

> those are so very pretty... maybe I need a beveller with my cutter... ya know, free shipping and all...   you just run it through on all 4 corners before you slice the loaf, correct?
> 
> so pretty...



Yup you run all 12 edges over the beveler in about 6 or 7 seconds...done!

Thanks to everyone.    This may end up being one of my V-Day swap items.

Paul


----------

